
You shouldn’t write your content in Uppercase, instead use CSS - todsacerdoti
https://medium.com/@mandy.michael/why-you-shouldnt-write-your-content-in-uppercase-instead-use-css-b03ac2c65b99
======
cyberbanjo
esentially: use text-transform: uppercase; for accessibility reasons.

